# Books that are "arranged in a graded fashion and are filled with actual music"?



## ElRay (Nov 30, 2011)

Over in the http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...tructional-books-post2761066.html#post2761066 thread, SH raised a good point. Does anybody know of any good guitar-focused "song" books that are "arranged in a graded fashion and are filled with actual music"? I'm not necessarily looking for method books, but collections of pieces that "really clever works that effectively exploit the resources of the" guitar. I'd prefer something generically "finger style" (blues, classical, Kottke-esque, etc.), but even stuff that's intended to be flatpicked should be adaptable.

Ray


----------



## Solodini (Dec 1, 2011)

Frederic M Node's Stuff, perhaps?


----------



## niffnoff (Dec 1, 2011)

The only "graded" books in terms for guitar only I've used are the rock school books, they range from metal to samba and have techniques in them. Unfortunantly they are a bit too basic until grade 8 where it reaches just average. But it's fairly decent if you want to look into it.

Rockschool Guitar - Grade 8 (2006-2012): Amazon.co.uk: Rock School Limited: Books


----------



## starslight (Dec 1, 2011)

One of my favorites:







The studies are not strictly graded, but the pieces range from simple classical guitar studies to transcriptions of Bach and Paganini. No tab, though, so you gotta be able to read treble clef.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 1, 2011)

Solodini said:


> Frederic M No*ad*'s Stuff, perhaps?



I totally forgot about his stuff. Heck, he wrote the book "100 Graded Classical Studies". :doh:

Now that I've had my brain rattled, there's also the Fernando Sor stuff too. I know I've got some of his stuff on digits. 

<google>...<google>

Yup. I need to grab OP 44 & 60. He's did a bunch of other "progressive" works.



niffnoff said:


> Rockschool Guitar - Grade 8 (2006-2012): Amazon.co.uk: Rock School Limited: Books


Thanks!


starslight said:


> One of my favorites: Classical Studies for Pick-Style Guitar


Thanks!


Now "all" I need to do is find the Noad/Sor of Blues & Prog 



Ray


----------



## niffnoff (Dec 1, 2011)

starslight said:


> One of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only I could sight read to a better degree that would be amazing for me right now


----------



## Solodini (Dec 1, 2011)

Amazon, El Ray!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 4, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> If only I could sight read to a better degree that would be amazing for me right now


You get better at sightreading by doing more of it. If that book looks like it's worth your time, buy it and read through it. If I waited until I was better at something before trying to pursue it, I probably wouldn't be anywhere right now, and I'm sure that many others can claim the same thing.


----------



## Solodini (Dec 4, 2011)

Yep. Aim for the sky and you'll reach the ceiling; aim for the ceiling and you'll never leave the ground. You don't improve buy just repeating what you can already do comfortably.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 4, 2011)

Soldini, you and I should coordinate our wardrobes one of these days.


----------



## Solodini (Dec 4, 2011)

I've modelled my underwear drawer on yours already...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 4, 2011)

Isn't it so much more efficient? I was skeptical when I learned about Dymaxion Smallclothes Systemization, but I have so much more time now! The trouble is finding things to do with all that extra time, so I end up writing longer posts than I normally would.


----------



## Solodini (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been working on my fluency with sub-pantaloonal modulation. It's the first stage in learning advanced scrotal harmonisation.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 4, 2011)

I loathed this book when my teacher asked me to bring it. God, now loking back it was a gold mine of knowledge. You will have to sight read but take the time to transcribe it into tab. 
Amazon now wants more than it's worth for it. Search around for it It should cost you no more than $15-19


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 4, 2011)

Solodini said:


> I've been working on my fluency with sub-pantaloonal modulation. It's the first stage in learning advanced scrotal harmonisation.



That's the hardest part. After you get a handle on nodal symmetry and the Graham-Needmar preambulization constant, it becomes second nature. If you need any help, or maybe just someone to talk to, you can shoot me a PM. I also found this video helped to wrap my head around the different parts of the encabulator:


----------



## Solodini (Dec 4, 2011)

Speaking of which, who replaces your girdle springs for you? I tried it myself but the subincisive force ruptured my frenal extrusion. There was some pseudo sense in that one, believe it or not!


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 4, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> That's the hardest part. After you get a handle on nodal symmetry and the Graham-Needmar preambulization constant, it becomes second nature. If you need any help, or maybe just someone to talk to, you can shoot me a PM. I also found this video helped to wrap my head around the different parts of the encabulator:




How do you find this stuff, I mean seriously.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey, you can't expect the layman to understand Dymaxion hyperbolic quotidian vacillation without looking for some help. People like Soldini and me have made a lifestyle choice.



Solodini said:


> Speaking of which, who replaces your girdle springs for you? I tried it myself but the subincisive force ruptured my frenal extrusion. There was some pseudo sense in that one, believe it or not!


You can fix it yourself. Just deactivate the frotting gear, and you can take the whole thing apart, as long as you avoid the jelq mechanism. If you feel uncomfortable palpitating the perineal antirotor gasket, you can always take it to the local phallogenesist and have them perform proton-enhanced nuclear induction spectroscopy while you're there. If you do do it yourself, just make sure you recalibrate afterward. The magnetonektonic afflumation rate can be calculated by the equation
&#931;(&#8710;g+&#8710;s)(&#1138;/kN)=&#8710;a*m^3.


----------



## Solodini (Dec 4, 2011)

I do think my major 7ths were a bit sharp when I used the equation before. Maybe that's where I went wrong. I did flatten my half diminisheds to compensate, but I think that may have just distributed the force more evenly across the broad follicle undercarriage assembly. Both the nuts and the shaft seemed to be lacking friction when I initiated the ural coupling process.


----------



## niffnoff (Dec 4, 2011)

Will you two get a room already


----------



## Solodini (Dec 4, 2011)

I was going to unveil my discovery of the Noffbert constant, named after Mr Niffaniel Noffbert, yourself, but if you're going to be so unappreciative then I won't bother. Kyle is on track for the announcement of the Myghin Interlink, if he plays his cards right.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 4, 2011)

Solodini said:


> I do think my major 7ths we're a bit sharp when I used the equation before. Maybe that's where I went wrong. I did flatten my half diminisheds to compensate, but I think that may have just distributed the force more evenly across the broad follicle undercarriage assembly. Both the nuts and the shaft seemed to be lacking friction when I initiated the ural coupling process.



Sounds like a problem with the nuttural bearing housing.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks!



AK DRAGON said:


>


I have a PDF of the 1922 version. How "musical" are the exercises? My kids are in Suzuki programs, and I'm becoming a bigger fan of, and seeing the benefits of, practicing techniques in context, and not overly focusing on "drills".

I also found: 25 études mélodiques et progressives that should be decently "musical".

Ray


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 5, 2011)

ElRay said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have a PDF of the 1922 version. How "musical" are the exercises? My kids are in Suzuki programs, and I'm becoming a bigger fan of, and seeing the benefits of, practicing techniques in context, and not overly focusing on "drills".
> 
> ...



It gets pretty musical. In the beginning you learn positions, scales, slurs, read music, and finger technique. It then moves to scales which has an exercise then a short song. From about page 71 to the end it's mostly all music.

I thought about posting that one as well as his OP 60 one.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 5, 2011)

The Royal Conservatory of Music books are all graded. More exercises than real music though. Classical Style.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not a great sight reader but I've gotten better this semester. I learned 2 Carcassi pieces from op60. No. 7 in A minor and No. 15? in E minor. They were my first 2 pieces of my college guitar career and they are quite musical.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's something that "kinda" fits for Fingerstyle Blues: Fingerstyle blues songs - acoustic guitar tabs @ GuitarNick.com - Free guitar lessons

It's just a collection of 41 tabs, but they are graded.

Ray


----------



## viesczy (Dec 27, 2011)

I get all my music off of Free-Scores, okay all my classical music. I love me some transcribing non guitar pieces to guitar. Currently working on Chopin's No 25 no 11 and 12. FUN stuff!

You will need to be able to sight right if you're getting anything from Free-Scores.

Derek


----------

